
Lost Treasures of the Ancient World [video] - walterbell
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3_dG6ywCxz9O-R5_Y_mA1sEjxAIVMb0S
======
BatFastard
This is WAY old, poor quality, and has sketchy information.

~~~
walterbell
Any recommendations on better series? There's also "Engineering an Empire",
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvpFenv-
nFqI19mtaAOf5...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvpFenv-
nFqI19mtaAOf5aybg5IEcHlYL)

